# As crazy as it sound I won't driver for uber on surge pricing



## luiselyy (Oct 15, 2014)

WTF!!! Man this sucks!! The rating system is unfair. I drive Friday/Saturday nights, uber should find a way to evaluate the ratings during surge pricing hours. Everytime that I happen to drive during surge hrs my damn rating drops. Every one seems happy after riding with me, I have a nice clean spacious car (07 Mazda 5), I provide water bottles, mms, skittles I got led lights under the seats, the damn car looks like a limo I even do karaoke with most of my pax for Christ sake (most of them college students) I mean the whole nine yards, you get the picture all and all a good time. Well last weekend I did 2 rides during surge and coincidentally on my summary it shows that I got 23 5stars out of 25 reviews. Meaning 2 of this pax rated 1 and pretty sure it was cause the freaking surge, so from now on Everytime I see the red map I'm logging off and ill stick with Lyft for the time being..


----------



## Damnsammit (Nov 7, 2014)

luiselyy said:


> on my summary it shows that I got 23 5stars out of 25 reviews.


Where the heck is this found at? I must be blind


----------



## Rockwall (Oct 10, 2014)

Damnsammit said:


> Where the heck is this found at? I must be blind


I think it takes some time before you start getting them from Uber


----------



## luiselyy (Oct 15, 2014)

It's on your weekly summary . They break it down on 3 topics. You'll see your reviews on #2

1How to earn more with Uber
2What your riders said
3Detailed results from last week


----------



## luiselyy (Oct 15, 2014)

They only show you positive comments though I'd like to read the negative comments too, that'd be the best way to improve your ratings


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

luiselyy said:


> WTF!!! Man this sucks!! The rating system is unfair. I drive Friday/Saturday nights, uber should find a way to evaluate the ratings during surge pricing hours. Everytime that I happen to drive during surge hrs my damn rating drops. Every one seems happy after riding with me, I have a nice clean spacious car (07 Mazda 5), I provide water bottles, mms, skittles I got led lights under the seats, the damn car looks like a limo I even do karaoke with most of my pax for Christ sake (most of them college students) I mean the whole nine yards, you get the picture all and all a good time. Well last weekend I did 2 rides during surge and coincidentally on my summary it shows that I got 23 5stars out of 25 reviews. Meaning 2 of this pax rated 1 and pretty sure it was cause the freaking surge, so from now on Everytime I see the red map I'm logging off and ill stick with Lyft for the time being..


How do you know the two rated you 1 star and not 4 stars? Also, you would be surprised who low rated you. Sometimes it doesn't even make sense and it's the rides you would least expect. Although generally, it will be the surges and late nights. Almost all my non 5's come between 11 pm and 4 am (back when you could figure it out). I wouldn't avoid surge entirely, but you may just have to average out bad ratings with some earlier driving hours where ratings are better.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

luiselyy said:


> WTF!!! Man this sucks!! The rating system is unfair. I drive Friday/Saturday nights, uber should find a way to evaluate the ratings during surge pricing hours. Everytime that I happen to drive during surge hrs my damn rating drops. Every one seems happy after riding with me, I have a nice clean spacious car (07 Mazda 5), I provide water bottles, mms, skittles I got led lights under the seats, the damn car looks like a limo I even do karaoke with most of my pax for Christ sake (most of them college students) I mean the whole nine yards, you get the picture all and all a good time. Well last weekend I did 2 rides during surge and coincidentally on my summary it shows that I got 23 5stars out of 25 reviews. Meaning 2 of this pax rated 1 and pretty sure it was cause the freaking surge, so from now on Everytime I see the red map I'm logging off and ill stick with Lyft for the time being..


It's the karaoke. I'd ding you a 1 for that everytime.


----------



## Ehmtbescrewingus (Oct 16, 2014)

luiselyy said:


> They only show you positive comments though I'd like to read the negative comments too, that'd be the best way to improve your ratings


+1


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

luiselyy said:


> They only show you positive comments though I'd like to read the negative comments too, that'd be the best way to improve your ratings


I have seen negative comments. In fact I always recommend my riders to use the comment section as we see them but not from who. Funny thing is it was a negative comment but the week was a 5.0 week. So I was happy for that.


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

luiselyy said:


> It's on your weekly summary . They break it down on 3 topics. You'll see your reviews on #2
> 
> 1How to earn more with Uber
> 2What your riders said
> 3Detailed results from last week


Ugh I never get these, I don't understand why some market gets them and some dont?


----------



## luiselyy (Oct 15, 2014)

I got my weekly summary report for this past weekend and this is what I saw :
5.0★
DRIVER RATINGNice work, your driver rating last week was *above average*.
What I found out this weekend is that a lot of pax don't know how to rate and some of them didn't know they could actually rate the driver so this weekend I spent time educating pax on how to rate I tried my best not to make sound like I forcing them to 5start me but it was amazing when they'd hand over their phone to me so I cou show them how to rate (i 5start my ass Everytime of course) and how to leave comments. You just have to be careful on how to approach your pax about this because this could also bite you on the butt, know to who and how to sell it.


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

*SKITTLES ? FREE WATERS ?? KARA-OKE ????*

Would you please *stop spoiling the pax*, rather open your 1st 7/11 store instead driving for Uber... lol

I don't do free waters anymore, but I also don't give a shit about my rating anymore.
It's still very good but it depends when and where I drive. If it would fall critically I would stay away from the partyzones and just drive normal people during the day -
people who mainly appreciate that we are cheaper and better than a taxi. For them I would always have a free water ready because they deserve it.

I gave out some 1 stars last night again.. some kids think they own my car during a $4 ride..
Hey you never touch my radio or A/C buttons without asking for permission first !

I now usually say, hey this is not a driverless car if you like it colder or another radiostation, that's why I am here for. Let me do that for you.

stupid idiots, no glance of respect !


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

I drove last Saturday during a snowstorm, hardly any other drivers on the road so prices were surging all night. Everyone was happy with their trip and glad I was out driving, but my rating went from 4.98 to 4.91 this week. I'm sure the surge prices didn't help.


----------



## uberdc/Virginia (Sep 14, 2014)

luiselyy said:


> They only show you positive comments though I'd like to read the negative comments too, that'd be the best way to improve your ratings


I have received negative comments. But then I try to correct the situation.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

ya'll need to stop giving a damn about your ratings, because then your ratings will go up drastically. it's kinda like high school, where the guy who doesn't care about anything gets all the girls.


----------



## Ubererx (Oct 14, 2014)

I stoped giving a damn about ratings long ago..pax feel drivers nervousness and submission, so they get a rush of power trip especially with alcohol...

Think of it like talking to chicks at a bar if ur not confident they feel it and egnoooooore u so you get no love that night..

But man water mints, karaoke!!!!!!??? Realy..
Do you offer them bubble baths as well?

You should guaranteed 5*..


----------



## Roogy (Nov 4, 2014)

OP offering bubble baths to pax lol.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

We don't get many big surge nights here anymore, but my experience has been similar. The couple of huge surge nights I did plummeted my rating.

I'm not giving up those nights if I see another one occur, making a week of more worth of pay in one night is worth a little bit of a rating drop. I got enough rides under my belt now and worked my rating up enough that I can take a few hits to it.


----------



## tallnfla (Oct 13, 2014)

One guy rated me low becuz my laptop and workstuff was in the front seat. I kindly told him there are 6 seats in the back even tho this was an uberx run. The front is off limits during xruns now XL is different I packed 7 and some luggage and keep it moving lol


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

tallnfla said:


> One guy rated me low becuz my laptop and workstuff was in the front seat. I kindly told him there are 6 seats in the back even tho this was an uberx run. The front is off limits during xruns now XL is different I packed 7 and some luggage and keep it
> 
> I cant believe you got a low rating for that, these riders are out of control!


----------



## Jen32 (Oct 6, 2014)

luiselyy said:


> They only show you positive comments though I'd like to read the negative comments too, that'd be the best way to improve your ratings


I've apparently never had any comments/feedback


----------



## Jen32 (Oct 6, 2014)

Roogy said:


> OP offering bubble baths to pax lol.


Massage?


----------



## johnywinslow (Oct 30, 2014)

I don't like driving in more then a 2x surge, the riders are mad , blame you, low rating, and uber says its because of you! I meet my needs with early morn airport runs and early evening dinner/drinks by midnight unless im hard up for cash I stay away! until uber suspends the rating system during surges, they can find someone else! this is an easy part time job and id like to keep it that way!


----------



## luiselyy (Oct 15, 2014)

I am officially a surge *****!!! Lol. I know I said I wasn't driving during surge hrs anymore but I just couldn't resist. Last night around 930 while I was contemplating going out and getting drunk I turned on my uber and Lyft app out of curiosity and to my surprise uber was on surge and Lyft was on 50% prime time, I thought about it for a minute and I said **** it!! I'm driving tonight so there I went out like at 1030 and did about 7 uber rides and 3 lyft, I logged off at 230am and made $185 between both of them. I know some of my pax are gonna be piss today. Now it's time to wait for the hammer to fall. Finger crossed


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

The only way to stop this crap is to strike until they eliminate the rating system. The fact that you are rated by intoxicated people is insane. but we are all *****'s and no one will strike. I've been on strike for 3 weeks. I'm just not driving anymore. The ratings have got me too insane to do this anymore. There is no other business in the world that does this. A guy can go out and make $2k a week driving and get fired because 4 out of 50 people low rate him. What about the 46 5 star ratings? They mean nothing.

Trust me, if everyone who does RS stopped working, they would listen. Some simple changes to the ratings could change everything. A drunk button. Throwing out a few low ratings every hundred rides. No ratings on surge rides (when someone gets ****ed, who do you think they are going to take it out on?).

I eventually realized doing rideshare is just not for me. The liability risk, the wear and tear on my car, the drunk assholes, the young assholes, the complete lack of communication with your EMPLOYER has become too much to take.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

Someone needs to invent a square-like attachment for smartphones that is a breathalyzer. Then you gotta pass it before you can rate (or do anything of consequence).


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

DRIVERSOFTHEWORLDUNITE said:


> Someone needs to invent a square-like attachment for smartphones that is a breathalyzer. Then you gotta pass it before you can rate (or do anything of consequence).


It already exists!


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

What an age we live in.

Actually though it really needs to be built into the phones themselves. Then people can make "sober-only apps" very easily.


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

luiselyy said:


> WTF!!! Man this sucks!! The rating system is unfair. I drive Friday/Saturday nights, uber should find a way to evaluate the ratings during surge pricing hours. Everytime that I happen to drive during surge hrs my damn rating drops. Every one seems happy after riding with me, I have a nice clean spacious car (07 Mazda 5), I provide water bottles, mms, skittles I got led lights under the seats, the damn car looks like a limo I even do karaoke with most of my pax for Christ sake (most of them college students) I mean the whole nine yards, you get the picture all and all a good time. Well last weekend I did 2 rides during surge and coincidentally on my summary it shows that I got 23 5stars out of 25 reviews. Meaning 2 of this pax rated 1 and pretty sure it was cause the freaking surge, so from now on Everytime I see the red map I'm logging off and ill stick with Lyft for the time being..


You need to stop worrying about your ratings. If you need free stuff and karaoke to get 5 stars then maybe just focus on driving without the extras and you'll see you still get 5 stars. I do without all the extra bullshit.


----------



## prdelnik666 (Sep 17, 2014)

Please get your sanity and brains back. At these rates you you can not afford waters, candy, mints etc. stop and think about it.


----------



## benites (Sep 14, 2014)

prdelnik666 said:


> Please get your sanity and brains back. At these rates you you can not afford waters, candy, mints etc. stop and think about it.


Not even airlines give away drinks and candies!


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

luiselyy said:


> WTF!!! Man this sucks!! The rating system is unfair. I drive Friday/Saturday nights, uber should find a way to evaluate the ratings during surge pricing hours. Everytime that I happen to drive during surge hrs my damn rating drops. Every one seems happy after riding with me, I have a nice clean spacious car (07 Mazda 5), I provide water bottles, mms, skittles I got led lights under the seats, the damn car looks like a limo I even do karaoke with most of my pax for Christ sake (most of them college students) I mean the whole nine yards, you get the picture all and all a good time. Well last weekend I did 2 rides during surge and coincidentally on my summary it shows that I got 23 5stars out of 25 reviews. Meaning 2 of this pax rated 1 and pretty sure it was cause the freaking surge, so from now on Everytime I see the red map I'm logging off and ill stick with Lyft for the time being..


I feel your pain. Uber doesn't care. It's best to ignore your rating.


----------



## LyftrBmore (Dec 14, 2014)

I noticed a drop in my ratings as well during the surge rides I gave over the weekend. I had 2 pax's during the surge (about 3x than normal), and I saw my rating drop significantly the next morning. Nothing happened with either one, and they were both chatty, good natured riders (so it seemed). I have to think they rated me poorly because they were mad about surge pricing.


----------



## jsixis (Dec 14, 2014)

your stars were just the ratings submitted, some never rate, others rate you a week later, as an example I once got 55 5 star ratings out of 63 on a week when I only worked 2 days (18 trips)


----------



## luiselyy (Oct 15, 2014)

Screw the water, the candies I can barely pay for gas if my rating go down because of it then so be it


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

I'd give you a zero if you showed up started singing with a disco ball. I want a discreet ride not a trip to the club, probably smells like axe too. Just messing with you. About the axe.


----------



## luiselyy (Oct 15, 2014)

Im not doing any of that shit anymore,


----------



## luiselyy (Oct 15, 2014)

Btw I only drovo during drunk/club/bar hoping hours


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

I know, was just teasing.


----------



## fork2323 (Aug 27, 2014)

luiselyy said:


> WTF!!! Man this sucks!! The rating system is unfair. I drive Friday/Saturday nights, uber should find a way to evaluate the ratings during surge pricing hours. Everytime that I happen to drive during surge hrs my damn rating drops. Every one seems happy after riding with me, I have a nice clean spacious car (07 Mazda 5), I provide water bottles, mms, skittles I got led lights under the seats, the damn car looks like a limo I even do karaoke with most of my pax for Christ sake (most of them college students) I mean the whole nine yards, you get the picture all and all a good time. Well last weekend I did 2 rides during surge and coincidentally on my summary it shows that I got 23 5stars out of 25 reviews. Meaning 2 of this pax rated 1 and pretty sure it was cause the freaking surge, so from now on Everytime I see the red map I'm logging off and ill stick with Lyft for the time being..


I don't care about no stinking stars! take the $$ !!


----------



## Syd (Jan 11, 2015)

luiselyy said:


> WTF!!! Man this sucks!! The rating system is unfair. I drive Friday/Saturday nights, uber should find a way to evaluate the ratings during surge pricing hours. Everytime that I happen to drive during surge hrs my damn rating drops. Every one seems happy after riding with me, I have a nice clean spacious car (07 Mazda 5), I provide water bottles, mms, skittles I got led lights under the seats, the damn car looks like a limo I even do karaoke with most of my pax for Christ sake (most of them college students) I mean the whole nine yards, you get the picture all and all a good time. Well last weekend I did 2 rides during surge and coincidentally on my summary it shows that I got 23 5stars out of 25 reviews. Meaning 2 of this pax rated 1 and pretty sure it was cause the freaking surge, so from now on Everytime I see the red map I'm logging off and ill stick with Lyft for the time being..


You know ,what I provide for these UBER riding picks. I provide a ride and just that, water,candy,gum no I only offer it if it's airport run,cause it usually pays good.


----------



## Syd (Jan 11, 2015)

luiselyy said:


> WTF!!! Man this sucks!! The rating system is unfair. I drive Friday/Saturday nights, uber should find a way to evaluate the ratings during surge pricing hours. Everytime that I happen to drive during surge hrs my damn rating drops. Every one seems happy after riding with me, I have a nice clean spacious car (07 Mazda 5), I provide water bottles, mms, skittles I got led lights under the seats, the damn car looks like a limo I even do karaoke with most of my pax for Christ sake (most of them college students) I mean the whole nine yards, you get the picture all and all a good time. Well last weekend I did 2 rides during surge and coincidentally on my summary it shows that I got 23 5stars out of 25 reviews. Meaning 2 of this pax rated 1 and pretty sure it was cause the freaking surge, so from now on Everytime I see the red map I'm logging off and ill stick with Lyft for the time being..


Hold up you do karaoke lol.


----------



## Uberslop (Dec 29, 2014)

luiselyy said:


> WTF!!! Man this sucks!! The rating system is unfair. I drive Friday/Saturday nights, uber should find a way to evaluate the ratings during surge pricing hours. Everytime that I happen to drive during surge hrs my damn rating drops. Every one seems happy after riding with me, I have a nice clean spacious car (07 Mazda 5), I provide water bottles, mms, skittles I got led lights under the seats, the damn car looks like a limo I even do karaoke with most of my pax for Christ sake (most of them college students) I mean the whole nine yards, you get the picture all and all a good time. Well last weekend I did 2 rides during surge and coincidentally on my summary it shows that I got 23 5stars out of 25 reviews. Meaning 2 of this pax rated 1 and pretty sure it was cause the freaking surge, so from now on Everytime I see the red map I'm logging off and ill stick with Lyft for the time being..


What you are doing is just like whoring the whole town in your car. I lol so hard at the karaoke part. Poor you


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

I am beginning to dislike those who cradle the riders for a better rating and then make us normal drivers look like cheap asses for not feeding them a 3 course snack meal. STOP IT!

He ****ing Karaokes with the PAX. OMG! 


BTW, is the swag bag and entertainment getting you any tips to at least justify this pathetic Branson like show?


----------



## luiselyy (Oct 15, 2014)

OCBob said:


> I am beginning to dislike those who cradle the riders for a better rating and then make us normal drivers look like cheap asses for not feeding them a 3 course snack meal. STOP IT!
> 
> He ****ing Karaokes with the PAX. OMG!
> 
> BTW, is the swag bag and entertainment getting you any tips to at least justify this pathetic Branson like show?


"Branson like show" lmao that shit was funny. Karaoke was just upon request (I had a sign, took it down) a few of my regulars ask for it sometimes and guess what?? I ****ing let them karaoke in my ****ing car cause they tip the shit out of me. I only drive drunk hours 10pm to 3am Fridays and Saturdays and that is it. As far as the snacks and shit like that i don't see a problem with me spending $6 worth of snacks and water from the 99cent store every weekend, I've seen those six dollars turned into $100+ on a single weekend and I'm not gonna lie and say I make $100 on tips every weekend but I do average about $60 and that I good enough for me. Shit from what I've been hearing from other drivers they're not even ****ing making that on fares so I think I'm doing pretty good. My ratings are not a problem anymore, keep in mind I only drive drunks somehow I found a way to deal with them I guess you can call me the drunk whisper.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

luiselyy said:


> "Branson like show" lmao that shit was funny. Karaoke was just upon request (I had a sign, took it down) a few of my regulars ask for it sometimes and guess what?? I ****ing let them karaoke in my ****ing car cause they tip the shit out of me. I only drive drunk hours 10pm to 3am Fridays and Saturdays and that is it. As far as the snacks and shit like that i don't see a problem with me spending $6 worth of snacks and water from the 99cent store every weekend, I've seen those six dollars turned into $100+ on a single weekend and I'm not gonna lie and say I make $100 on tips every weekend but I do average about $60 and that I good enough for me. Shit from what I've been hearing from other drivers they're not even ****ing making that on fares so I think I'm doing pretty good. My ratings are not a problem anymore, keep in mind I only drive drunks somehow I found a way to deal with them I guess you can call me the drunk whisper.


Yeah, I'm with you on the snacks. They make me far more in tips than I spend and tend to keep the ratings up. Not an issue.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Uberslop said:


> What you are doing is just like whoring the whole town in your car. I lol so hard at the karaoke part. Poor you


If I ever even dream of doing karaoke someone please put me put of my misery.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

I think we all need to do an experiment on the snacks (what kind? None that makes a mess with crumbles?) and water. DO it for at least 4 days and see where it gets us. If tips pay for it and more with a 5 star, I am all in even though Uber has made Americans cheap skates.


----------



## luiselyy (Oct 15, 2014)

Every Thursday night I go to the 99 cent store and here's my shopping


OCBob said:


> I think we all need to do an experiment on the snacks (what kind? None that makes a mess with crumbles?) and water. DO it for at least 4 days and see where it gets us. If tips pay for it and more with a 5 star, I am all in even though Uber has made Americans cheap skates.


My 99 cents store shopping list consist of; 2 bags of snack size m&m's each bag has 6 individual little bags, 1 bag of snack size skittles it also comes with 6 little bags as well. 2 six pack of bottle water. I arrange them nicely in a basket that I place between the seat on the 2nd row and make it look nice. Total spend $5.41 let me tell you that this has not just improved my rating dramatically but I've been getting lots and lots of tips


----------



## jsixis (Dec 14, 2014)

my ratings when up when I quit offering water


----------



## luiselyy (Oct 15, 2014)

Man with this shirt ass fares I'm like "**** the ratings" to be honest I'm more focus on tips and growing my own clientelle, the ratings are the last thing in my head


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

Spend your water and candy money on car washes and your tips will go up.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

luiselyy said:


> WTF!!! Man this sucks!! The rating system is unfair. I drive Friday/Saturday nights, uber should find a way to evaluate the ratings during surge pricing hours. Everytime that I happen to drive during surge hrs my damn rating drops. Every one seems happy after riding with me, I have a nice clean spacious car (07 Mazda 5), I provide water bottles, mms, skittles I got led lights under the seats, the damn car looks like a limo I even do karaoke with most of my pax for Christ sake (most of them college students) I mean the whole nine yards, you get the picture all and all a good time. Well last weekend I did 2 rides during surge and coincidentally on my summary it shows that I got 23 5stars out of 25 reviews. Meaning 2 of this pax rated 1 and pretty sure it was cause the freaking surge, so from now on Everytime I see the red map I'm logging off and ill stick with Lyft for the time being..


When you become a "real" Taxi driver your ratings will improve.


----------



## luiselyy (Oct 15, 2014)

My rating improved since the day I sta not to give a shit about them. I'm not a ****ing taxi driver


----------



## UberLo (Feb 23, 2015)

luiselyy said:


> WTF!!! Man this sucks!! The rating system is unfair. I drive Friday/Saturday nights, uber should find a way to evaluate the ratings during surge pricing hours. Everytime that I happen to drive during surge hrs my damn rating drops. Every one seems happy after riding with me, I have a nice clean spacious car (07 Mazda 5), I provide water bottles, mms, skittles I got led lights under the seats, the damn car looks like a limo I even do karaoke with most of my pax for Christ sake (most of them college students) I mean the whole nine yards, you get the picture all and all a good time. Well last weekend I did 2 rides during surge and coincidentally on my summary it shows that I got 23 5stars out of 25 reviews. Meaning 2 of this pax rated 1 and pretty sure it was cause the freaking surge, so from now on Everytime I see the red map I'm logging off and ill stick with Lyft for the time being..


I've only driven at night for Uber, and almost every time without fail when I notice a dip in my ratings it's because of the surge pricing. I used to think it was something I did or didn't do, but it's not. So no matter how great the conversation or ride actually was all they are judging us on is based on the actual price they're paying you vs. what they paid another driver (for the same drive and distance). Uber is totally at fault here for breeding this sort of ignorance, but they'll throw you under the bus for it. These freaking riders (as smart as they think they are) don't actually know that us drivers have no control over what is being charged. Also, a good way to try and pinpoint who gave you a bad rating is to stayed logged into your driver account from another phone. If someone gives you a 1* you'll notice it right away because the rating is updated after each ride. From now on...any rider that I notice giving me a 1* I'm going back and filing a complaint about that rider with Uber as well.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

luiselyy said:


> My rating improved since the day I sta not to give a shit about them. *I'm not a ****ing taxi driver*


Ah, yes, that is exactly what you are.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

UberLo said:


> I've only driven at night for Uber, and almost every time without fail when I notice a dip in my ratings it's because of the surge pricing. I used to think it was something I did or didn't do, but it's not. So no matter how great the conversation or ride actually was all they are judging us on is based on the actual price they're paying you vs. what they paid another driver (for the same drive and distance). Uber is totally at fault here for breeding this sort of ignorance, but they'll throw you under the bus for it. These freaking riders (as smart as they think they are) don't actually know that us drivers have no control over what is being charged. Also, a good way to try and pinpoint who gave you a bad rating is to stayed logged into your driver account from another phone. If someone gives you a 1* you'll notice it right away because the rating is updated after each ride. From now on...any rider that I notice giving me a 1* I'm going back and filing a complaint about that rider with Uber as well.


There is no way to determine whether a pax nails you with less than 5 stars. The spread on Uber's rating system is over a large number of rides. Any changes are miniscule in singularity.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Those cheap rates are attracting more and more of the self-entitled.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Lidman said:


> Those cheap rates are attracting more and more of the self-entitled.


Hell, why wouldn't they use UberX?

Drivers who run for what UberX pays deserve every bit of pax/financial abuses they get, and bad ratings as well.

They have no self respect and can't do simple math.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

yeah, don't worry about ratings...

also, don't be afraid to bust out the "I AM a disgruntled taxi driver and will **** up your night" attitude. 

If your ego really gets hurt dropping from a 4.9 to a 4.8 then maybe you just shouldn't be doing this...if I hit a 4.7 ever, I guess I'd be polite for a little while to the rude asses.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2015)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> Someone needs to invent a square-like attachment for smartphones that is a breathalyzer. Then you gotta pass it before you can rate (or do anything of consequence).


They have these at auto zone as a key chain attachment.


----------



## Ubermanpt (Dec 23, 2014)

I only do mostly surges now and my rating hasn't been hit. The topic almost always comes up and I explain how surge works and it is still cheaper than a taxi. I also ask them if they would rather pay more (or even less if high surge) and take a taxi and all say no. If you actually explain it to them they understand and don't rate you low And thank you for explaining it to them. It's all how you approach it!!!


----------

